# Our Bubble & Nicky!



## bubbleclair (Mar 21, 2008)

Our Bubble 7 weeks old just before I got her!









Bubble at 9 weeks old
She changed so quickly!









Bubble at 10 weeks old









April 2007


















Now Look at my Little Monster!!!!









Nicky the day we got her! Look at how cute she is!!! and how small!!









Still so cute and cuddly!!









Crashed out!









Now look at her!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

Cute pictures


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

great pics


----------



## Kirsty E (Mar 24, 2008)

great pics love the 8th one


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ahhhh lovely pics,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics they are lovely dogs


----------



## Crysta (Mar 30, 2008)

You've got a couple of cutie dogs there. Do they get along well?


----------



## bubbleclair (Mar 21, 2008)

They do get on well but Nicky (The Rottie) does chuck Bubble (the jack russell) around the garden! However Bubble will run under her and make Nicky trip over and Nicky will get knackered before Bubble and eventually lay down and give up until she gets another burst of energy!
They have become good friends!


----------

